# Skylum officially launches Luminar 4



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 18, 2019)

> Skylum Software has officially launched Luminar 4, the next version of their award-winning software and the new version comes with a host of new features and enhancements.
> *New & Improved Features:*
> 
> *NEW: Edit Module*
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## cellomaster27 (Nov 19, 2019)

I was worried that it wouldn't work with CR3 files (eos R) as Luminar 3 did not recognize my files. thankfully Luminar 4 does! Hope this info helps someone.


----------



## beckstoy (Nov 20, 2019)

New to Luminar, so I was SO EXCITED to try 4!

However...it's failing repeatedly. Keeps crashing within minutes of startup.

Please...FIX THIS SKYLUM! 

Anyone else having any problems?


----------



## Labdoc (Nov 20, 2019)

I had it crash once on me. The sky replacement works better than I expected.


----------



## LesC (Nov 20, 2019)

Lots of reports of crashes on the Luminar forums. I got fed up with Luminar 3 being so slow and not supporting CR3 files. I suppose at least 4 now supports CR3 files but can't see myself bothering with it. Luminar promise so much with their marketing but the reality doesn't match up to the hype.


----------



## victorshikhman (Nov 21, 2019)

Can someone who has this compare to Lightroom for Canon shooters?


----------

